# Final Fantasy 8



## chongjasmine (Aug 19, 2009)

Will you classify it under science fiction or fantasy?


----------



## Cayal (Aug 20, 2009)

Science Fiction.

Off topic, FFVIII has the best opening and best parade sequence.


----------



## devilsgrin (Aug 20, 2009)

def Science Fiction. Magic, yes, but the remainder of the game/story is tech.

Agreed Cayal. It also has an exceptional ending


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, science fiction.  I remember when FF actually used to be fantasy.

Apparently, though, they decided it would be funny to toss in a heck load of tech into the mix at some point and, in my opinion, ruin the series.


----------



## Cayal (Aug 21, 2009)

I dont mind the Technical aspects of it.

It has a flavour of both aspects IMO.


----------



## devilsgrin (Aug 21, 2009)

i enjoy the almost unholy combination of magic and tech that make Final Fantasy somewhat unique for an RPG... if nothing else it differentiates FF from Western Fantasy games... like all the D&D based ones (which that majority of which i enjoy immensely)... and anything Star Wars (which is Fantasy in Space... rather than actual Sci-Fi).


----------



## chongjasmine (Aug 23, 2009)

Final Fantasy 8 has a wonderful love story.


----------



## devilsgrin (Aug 23, 2009)

yes, s.gal, yes it does.

Squall and Rinoa are a great love story... especially for a game. of course theres also Cid and Edea who aren't that bad a love story either... 
- side-note... Edea becomes my favourite playable character as soon as she joins. - i love seeing how obvious it is that Lulu evolved out of her and Quistis for FFX... who is my favourite character in FFX, and who are my favourite characters in FFVIII besides Squall himself.


----------



## UniqueAlias (Oct 16, 2009)

FF8 Was the second one that I actually got far in, it wasn't anywhere near as great as number seven, but I still really liked it.


----------

